# Angel fish male?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you can't really for juveniles...
But when they've matured you can see better.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

The bump on the head is the easiest give away.


----------



## bkrivera (Feb 16, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> you can't really for juveniles...
> But when they've matured you can see better.


thank u so much


----------



## bkrivera (Feb 16, 2010)

forddna said:


> The bump on the head is the easiest give away.



thank u

Now i need a female lol


----------



## bkrivera (Feb 16, 2010)

my koi angel, he is huge


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

This chart, doesn't always work.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Turn the TV towards the tank and see if he watches football. If so, 75% chance its a male.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Posted a reply to your Q in another thread yesterday.

Females have fat blunt tubes and males have short pointed tubes :hihi:
(LMAO but true)
Females in the absence of a male will sometimes false spawn and lay eggs which of course will not hatch without a male present to do his thing. I've actually had females do this phantom partner thing several times in all female tanks. The first time threw me into a panic because I thought I had mis-sexed when I split up a pair putting them back in the community tanks. I've never seen a male display a tube without a female in the tank though.

Without spawning behavior (either true or false) to trigger it the tubes don't drop and display so it's guess work. *The old tell tale 'head hump' isn't sure fire either because with a healthy diet even mature females will develop the fat hump also.*


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Sharkfood said:


> Turn the TV towards the tank and see if he watches football. If so, 75% chance its a male.


 
I was gonna say, open up some dirty pictures on your laptop, point it at the tank, and see which one starts drooling and which one just rolls her eyes...lol..

Guess my mind was more in the gutter than you. haha

To stay on topic, here's a pic of what I think is a young male. Sorry, it's a cell phone pic. Can't find my Nikon.. I'm not an expert by any means!!


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

bkrivera, your koi is gorgeous!!! I want to add two more to my 3 marbles, and I really want a predominantly white koi like yours in the mix. Thanks for posting that..it confirmed my thoughts on them!!!!


----------



## bkrivera (Feb 16, 2010)

forddna said:


> bkrivera, your koi is gorgeous!!! I want to add two more to my 3 marbles, and I really want a predominantly white koi like yours in the mix. Thanks for posting that..it confirmed my thoughts on them!!!!


Thank You


----------



## akdmks (Nov 15, 2009)

is mine a male or female, even with the specs its hard for me to tell.. is there a dead give away I'm missing?


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

that one kinda looks more like a female then male, but I am no expert.


----------

